
YouTuber “Technology Connections” demonetized, dashboard says “reused content” - anonymfus
https://twitter.com/TechConnectify/status/1227932868028043264
======
crmrc114
This sucks because I loved his channel so many people have had to put up with
this BS, CodysLab, NerdRage- I dont understand how they can pay millions to
unboxing crap videos but screw over good content creators. Also, he linked
this in the twitter thread if you want to support him
[https://www.patreon.com/technologyconnections](https://www.patreon.com/technologyconnections)

------
ljp_206
For anyone not familiar with Technology Connections, if you ever enjoyed the
simple, straightforward TV of golden-era PBS or Discovery channel, please
check out Technology Connections' videos. He produces eloquent, high-quality
media with a distinct lack of gimmicks and unnecessary background music; just
conversations about interesting consumer electronics and other items and how
they work.

------
anonymfus
It appears to be fixed:

[https://twitter.com/TechConnectify/status/122804841209815449...](https://twitter.com/TechConnectify/status/1228048412098154497)

As usual on YT, no explanation was given by the Google.

